

It’s Google Plus vs. Twitter, Not Facebook - thejerk
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/18/it%E2%80%99s-google-plus-vs-twitter-not-facebook/

======
jinushaun
To some extent, I agree. If Google+ plus becomes a parallel universe that is a
refuge from the MySpace users now dominating Facebook, I'll be fine with that.

I used to post news articles and try to provoke discussion through the
Facebook news feed, but I have since switched to Twitter for that. I suspected
that many people on Facebook thought I was clogging up their stream with my
news links. Facebook is too personal. People want to see the latest drunk
party photos in their stream, not political and tech news articles.

The problem with Twitter is that I'm not sure anyone is reading my tweets.
Every time I open up the Twitter app, I have 50+ new unread tweets and pretty
much ignore all of them as I scroll to the top. Things move too fast on
Twitter. Tweets get lost. Twitter is no Google Reader.

Because Twitter exists in a middle ground where, unlike Facebook, you don't
follow people you necessarily know if real life, G+ has a better chance of
gaining marketshare against Twitter than trying to convince grandma to move
over to G+.

------
Benjo
I agree that feature wise, Google Plus has more overlap with Twitter. So why
do people keep comparing it to Facebook?

Because it _feels_ like Facebook. The feeds seem like Facebook feeds, the
mobile app seems like the Facebook app. Google and Facebook _feel_ like
competitors.

If Google Plus had focused on text messages or had no photos or was just more
stripped down in general, it would probably feel like Twitter. The way Google
Buzz felt like Twitter.

------
teilo
I'm not so sure. For what I use, at least, the only thing missing in Google+
vs. Facebook is an API so that my blog posts can get cross-posted to my
Google+ stream. I still can't be bothered to use Twitter. It's always been a
waste of time for me. But with Google+, I may well end up closing my blog. I
don't have to put up with ridiculous message-length limitations. I am actually
following people that I would never bother following on Twitter. I can't be
alone.

